# Bennelli Montefeltro super 90



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone have a clue on how to remove the plug? Nada in the manual- nada on Ytube , nada on the Benelli site.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never handled a Montefeltro but I know my nova gave me some trouble at first. I don't know if Benelli builds their semis the same, but after a bit of reading I learned that you can't take the plug out with just your hands. It has a little metal ring inside the mag-tube right underneath the screw on cap. It takes a par of split-ring Pliers to get that ring out which then releases the mag spring, plug, etc. I was kind of irritated at the whole process at first, but once you get the hang of it it's pretty easy. I hope this helps, sorry I'm not more knowledgable of Montefeltros.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you- figued it out- there is a thin aluminum rod that goes down from where the cap screws the fore arm down- it looked like it was part of the stem that you screw the cap down to- it just pops out- leaves the hole open but the cap screws down over that. I read 10 different shotgun sites that had the same question and only 1 even remotely reffered to that.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Last Man Standing said:


> It takes a par of split-ring Pliers to get that ring out which then releases the mag spring, plug, etc.


I think the snap ring pliers are the standard procedure for Browning and Remington also??


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> I think the snap ring pliers are the standard procedure for Browning and Remington also??


Could be. The 870 I use isn't actually mine, it's a buddy's. It's a little older and has a weird screw out thing to access the plug. Might have been his own little mod


----------

